# what's the best fixed term deposit in Spanish bank?



## Karlsson (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello all! 

Does anyone know what Spanish bank offers the best fixed term deposit (Euro)? I'm moving to Spain soon and It would be great if somebody knows more about that.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ING and iBanesto are offering 1 year 3.5% for new customers - or at least they were when I looked a few weeks ago.


----------



## Karlsson (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll check it. thanks a lot for that!


----------

